# Pelvicachromis pulcher



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just had a power outage the other day while I was at work, and unfortunately, all the cichlid fry I was growing out in a 20 gallon perished. I'm planning to set the tank up again but was thinking of doing a Tang or other type of cichlid (the fry were from breeding group of Malawis I have in a bigger tank). The LFS just got in some really nice looking kribs and I was wondering if I could have a piar in a 20 gallon. Can I keep more than a pair, or will they kill eachother?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 20 G should be fine for a pair, they have to be kept in couple if not the dominant male will surely kill the others when ready to spawn
xris


----------

